# Tiny rust spots on nonskid



## postonatlc (Sep 28, 2010)

I have small rust spots (long story) on the non skid of my 2000 Hewes Bayfisher. What's the best way to removend?

Thanks Ronnie


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Melamine pad: 
https://www.spongeoutlet.com/shop-our-products/eraser-sponges.html


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

make a pastes out of rust aid,bar keepers friend, etc...
put it on and let it sit


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Starbrite rust remover
Spray it on, let it sit for 2 min then hose it off

I use it to keep my trim tabs clean


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Whink rust stain remover. Used it many times on previous boats.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My hewes has it as well. where does it come from? Brake dust from trailering maybe?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> My hewes has it as well. where does it come from? Brake dust from trailering maybe?


Dirt has fine iron particles in it, take a magnet and drag it over a gravel road and you'll get a bunch of little metal fragments on it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Bunch of ideas here. Rust Raze from Morton. Locally can be found at any Culligan water treatment location. Mix with water and spray, wipe or poor on. One side benefit. If you have a white hull and bottom gets tannin stained. It takes it right off.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Bunch of ideas here. Rust Raze from Morton. Locally can be found at any Culligan water treatment location. Mix with water and spray, wipe or poor on. One side benefit. If you have a white hull and bottom gets tannin stained. It takes it right off.


Going to definitely try that on the bottomof my hull.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Whink rust stain remover. Used it many times on previous boats.


THIS!!! ^

*Whink Rust Stain Remover*. It's what it does. Rust stains... Gone!










Best stuff I've found with eons of boat ownership! Easily found at Ace Hardware stores or on-line at Walmart!

You can easily just put a few drops on each rust stain, let it sit, brush it a bit with on old toothbrush and watch them disappear before your eyes. Most of the time, you don't even have to brush it. Then... Rinse it thoroughly.

Ted


----------



## Lt.FireDog (Mar 27, 2017)

On&Off, takes rust right of and made for cleaning hull, stainless steel, etc.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Magic sponge from publix


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I know this is a few weeks old, but I used the Whink Rust Stain Remover on my boat last night and figured I would post up the results.

The previous owner used (almost) all stainless hardware to hold the trolling motor puck down, except for the flat washers on the underside of the deck. They rusted, and that rust eventually carried its way up to the outside of the deck and stained it pretty good. I am adding a nice stainless backing plate to the mount and sealing it to the deck, so I figured I'd try to clean it up a bit.

This is just a few applications -- I just poured a little remover on (enough to fully cover the rust areas) and then rubbed off with a rag. I did 3 or 4 applications and let them sit for a few minutes at a time. Total time overall was about 15 minutes, maybe 20. It's not perfect; I'm sure I could have done even better if I had scrubbed it with a brush or something, but overall I'm pretty impressed.

Before:








After:


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Like LtFireDog I've always used *this* stuff to remove rust marks and clean tannin stains off the side of my hull. It's potent, though, so dilute with water and use caution. Test a small spot first, wear glasses for safety, don't splash and rinse your skiff and the ground beneath after use.

Apply with a long-handled brush (not your hands!), let it sit, wipe off. It's that easy. Very stubborn stains can be soaked and then scrubbed a bit.


----------

